# Transition off grain and hay to pasture only



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

I have 2 Does and 2 wethers - Nubians. All just for weed control and fun. I have been feeding them Alfalfa/Timothy grass hay and once a day about a cup each of Noble Goat. Started this when it got cold this winter and the pasture dried up. Mineral block out at all times.
They have 3 different pastures of about 3 acres each to graze. Spring has come here and the grass is green. Weeds are starting but nothing high yet. They do go out and graze daily unless it is raining.
Question is... do I always need to give them hay? I know I can slowly stop the grain but when can I stop the hay?
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When there is enough to supply their needs.


----------



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

How do I know when that is? If they were milking I could use the production as a guide but since they aren't, how will I know?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When things are grown in pretty good. I know for me that wouldn't be till June but you know your area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They should have roughage (hay) here and there for their rumen health. 

Loose salt and minerals are better for them, than the block, they will never get what they need from it. 
Either goat minerals or cattle minerals with copper and selenium.

Make sure your wethers get ammonium chloride in their diet, I know noble goat has it in there, so don't take it away if they that is the only means of ammonium chloride. It helps prevent urinary stones.


----------



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

They are so spoiled now that they wont eat regular grass hay. Only the alfalfa mix. I guess I could just put the grass hay out and they will eat it if they get hungry enough! I have several bales of the grass hay left but am out of the alfalfa and it is tough to get more this late in the season.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If their weight is good, giving the grass hay is OK.

Do you let them out into a pasture daily? If you can, maybe feed them some grass hay before you let them out in the pasture, if possible, they may eat some. Even if it is 1 x a week it will work. They need that roughage. 
If they are underweight then Alfalfa would be better. Of course if you cannot get it, getting alfalfa pellets will work too, if they are needing to put on weight. If not, grass hay is OK. It is just the matter of getting them to eat it.
Or if you pen them away from the pasture at night, feed a little bit of grass hay, by morning they may eat some of it.


----------



## docrox (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for all of your help.
They can go to any of the pastures as they want. They have been out grazing every day. I am giving them grass hay also but they don't eat it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are not eating it because they are full on pasture.

If there is anyway every once in a while to lock them in and area for half the day so all they have to eat on is the grass hay, they then should eat some.


----------

